# Ajouter de la mémoire.



## kick-back (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je voudrais ajouter de la mémoire vive et morte a mon ordinateur. Il est quand meme assez lent.
Déja, je débute sur mac et je n'ai jamais ajouter de mémoire. Donc j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider car je sais pas comment choisir...

C'est un mac os x version 10.4.2
Processeur, 1.67 GHz powerpc G4
Mémoire, 1,5 Go DDR2 SDRAM

Voila j'aimerais ajouter le plus possible. Merci d'avance


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Septembre 2011)

Salut !

Tu n'as pas posté dans la bonne section du forum, ton sujet c'est plutôt dans la section "Mac portable" ou "Mac de bureau".

D'ailleurs, c'est un portable ou une tour ?


----------



## kick-back (12 Septembre 2011)

Finalement je crois que la mémoire etait a la base a 1Go et qu'elle a été augmenté de 512Mo, mais j'aimerai tous de même qu'il y en ai plus car l'ordinateur rame. merci


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Septembre 2011)

:mouais:

Et sinon, pourrais-tu répondre à ma question ?


----------



## kick-back (12 Septembre 2011)

Désolé je n'avais pas vu, et de même pour avoir posté au mauvais endroit. 
C'est un portable


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Septembre 2011)

Clique ici pour changer ta RAM

Pour ce qui est de la capacité maximum, tu peux chercher sur le site Apple ou sur Google


----------

